
Undercover reporter reveals life in a Polish troll farm - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/nov/01/undercover-reporter-reveals-life-in-a-polish-troll-farm
======
rasz
'It would be great if you posted positive comments about the government’s
subsidy for TVP and the television licence fee,' is not a troll farm, its a PR
firm.

'company’s rightwing accounts would then oppose the leftwing accounts,
generating conflict and traffic' reads like something straight from Douglas
Adams works.

If you are really looking for an internet troll farm in Poland you dont have
to look far
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pl&u=http://...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pl&u=http://www.polskieradio24.pl/5/1222/Artykul/2359247,Farma-
trolli-w-inowroclawskim-ratuszu-K-Brejza-zapowiada-pozew&prev=search) City
hall turned into black PR and political attacks factory by a current
parliament member representing failed party (PO, the one whose members
recently voted pro censorship in EU)

